# Bear is 2!!!



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bear, my big guy! 
















He got new toys and a glow in the dark collar and glow in the dark Chuck it ball!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Bear!! Enjoy the new toy


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome Bear! No hiding now with your glow in the dark collar


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I can't believe he was this little not too long ago!












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh what a sweet face...happy birthday Bear


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy happy birthday from Berlin and I 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Bear!!!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Jake and I wish you a Happy Birthday Bear!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Bear !! Wishing you lots of fun and treats .


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Happy 2nd Birthday Bear , hope you have a great day !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy birthday, handsome fella


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear says thanks for all of the birthday wishes. He had a great birthday!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo4me (Jul 16, 2012)

What a beautiful! Happy birthday
They love ball, their true love!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bear  ?????


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday big guy! Enjoy your new toys!


----------

